# Help me with this low carb peanut butter cookie recipe.



## neghcho (Jan 27, 2004)

Okay first off, I am a low carb cooker
I've been working on trying to find a low carb peanut butter cookie recipe, and the best one i've found yet to suit my tastes is this:

1 Cup Peanut Butter
1 Cup Splenda (sugar replacement, drier, doesn't caramelise)
1 Egg

The cookies when baked at 375 for 12 minutes come out VERY crumbly
they are very hard to eat because of how crumbly they are, so I need them to hold together better, and if they were a bit gooeyer, it would help

The ingredients I can't use are:
starches
flour
sugar
etc

The ingredients that can be used:
oils
eggs
water (duh)
things like this

If someone could give me some tips on perfecting this recipe, I would appreciate it very much =)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, you've got a good low carb recipe here - try baking them for only 10 minutes or just until the centers are done.  You also might want to get your oven calibrated.  That might be the problem.  It might be running hotter than you've got it set for.


----------



## neghcho (Jan 27, 2004)

the recipe is inherently crumbly. I've got a thermometer in the oven to make sure it's spot on. I tried adding an extra egg yolk, we shall see how it works.

Also tried frying two
one I covered in splenda after frying

lol i'm desperate and trying random things.


----------



## carnivore (Jan 27, 2004)

hi neghcho,
how low-carb are you wanting the recipe to be?  what about using low-carb flour?


----------



## molly (Mar 26, 2004)

This recipie turned out well for me. The only thing that I did differently was that I rolled them into balls and smooshed them down with my fingers then baked them at 325 degrees F for 9 minutes. They were a little crumbley but mostly just soft and yummy! I put them in a gladware container overnight and they were the same consistency this morning. hehe...I had cookies for breakfast...hehehe...   

Okay...so I've been trying to do this South Beach diet and am being mostly successful.  :roll:  I jumped right on this recipie as I lovvvve peanut butter and lovvvve even more peanut butter cookiees.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 26, 2004)

In my travels I came across an interesting product that seems to be popular with some of the low carb chefs I know.  It's called wheat protein isolate.  Here's a description

http://www.locarber.com/store/index.php?&prodID=wpi-01

I've never cooked with this stuff but the gluten in it might act as a binder.

As you probably figured out, eggs make your cookies cakier.

And, some people can be sensitive them but I think a sugar alcohol like maltitol might help provide crispyness.


----------



## Dove (Apr 1, 2004)

*Healthy and Special Diets*

Neghcho,
Are you diabetic too?
Dove


----------



## Dove (Apr 1, 2004)

*Peanut Butter Low Carb Cookies*

1 c peanut butter
1 c Splenda
1 egg

Mix ingredients together well. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto greased baking sheet. 
Flatten with fork. Bake at 350 for about 10 minutes.

Makes 24 cookies.
per cookie: 64 calories, 5 g fat (1 sat, 3 mono, 1 polyunsat) 3 g carbs, 1 g fiber


----------



## Dove (Apr 3, 2004)

*Healthy and Special Diets*

This cookie recipie was on a diabetic web site that I belong to..haven'y tried it yet but I will.
Marge


----------



## neghcho (Apr 9, 2004)

no i'm not diabetic, just on the atkins diet, and sugar is a nono
not sure where to buy maltitol in my small town, hehe or wheat gluten. hmmmm


----------

